# Premiere Elite TCD758250 with Lifetime



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I am the original owner of this TiVo Premiere Elite, bought it directly from TiVo.

Auction ends tonight at 10:55PM EST. Started at $349.99

Includes TiVo Elite, remote, and power cord.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-4-tune...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item2a49c41903


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Sold for $455 plus $15 shipping on eBay.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Great Job Skaggs! :up:

If anyone that was checking this one out and missed it, I have one for sale now as well. I am the first and only owner too.

I'll let mine go for $450 + ship. PM here for details and sale.


----------

